# Westfield paratrooper



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 30, 2018)

I picked this up Sunday, can anyone tell me the year and some sort of value ?
Thanks, glenn


----------



## Mercian (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Glenn,

Nice balloon compax.

due to the lack of reinforcing on the rear frame, some blackout parts, and the use of the word 'paratrooper' on the badge, I guess 1946-47. If you can supply the frame number we can be more accurate. This is either on the bb, or rear dropout.

Sorry, I don't do estimates any more, I've learned my lesson that it's an easy way to upset people. Get the date, then search sold notices here and on Ebay to get an idea.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you, Adrian


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 30, 2018)

Serial number looks like K214634.  Sorry for the bad picture


----------



## Mercian (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Glenn, 

No problem, the picture's fine. (-:

 K214634 = 1946, should be the first half of the year.

Although the original transfers have suffered, it's good to see they are there.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

